# Looking for mulch bag for a B&D MM525 type 4 electric mower



## ilyaz (Dec 7, 2009)

I recently picked up an old Black & Decker electric mower model MM525 type 4. It works great but I am trying to find a mulch bag for it. Apparently, the model is so old that neither B&D nor any online part suppliers that I found carry the bag any longer. I can wait until someone somewhere throws away the same type of mower with a bag and hope that I get it before others will. My question is this: are there bags for other makes/models that might fit this mower?

Thanks much


----------



## tractorfarmer (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your question, but likely there are other models close enough to be rigged up. But why do you want to collect grass clippings? I would get a mulching blade for the mower and shred everything up and leave it on the lawn for the worms. I have even stopped collecting leaves. A few slow passes with a mulching blade and everything disappears. 

And with an electric mower I don't know if the blade is creating enough velocity to be able to blow the clippings into a bag.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And any bag on a push type mower is a royal pain, there so small you end up spending way to much time having to empty it.
Two 50' passes and it's full.


----------

